# 81 Pc Rectangular Steel Gage Block Set Space Block Gauges .000005 - $50 (san jose, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jan 12, 2020)

81 Pc Rectangular Steel Gage Block Set Space Block Gauges .000005
					

81 Pc Rectangular Steel Gage Block Set Space Block Gauges .000005 Excellent condition Pick up only Text Thanks for watching!



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## MontanaLon (Jan 12, 2020)

Anyone in San Jose willing to pick that up and ship it to me?


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 12, 2020)

Wow! Smoking deal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 12, 2020)

Looks a bit rusty, but might well be worth that price.  I would look the set over VERY carefully at that price...


----------



## middle.road (Jan 13, 2020)

Even if you had to lap them they would still be close enough for hobby shop use, and extremely handy.
Just look at what a set from shars goes for...


----------



## extropic (Jan 13, 2020)

FYI: A friend of mine had a Chicom gage block set (looked like the one pictured) and the blocks were not hardened. I was extremely careful using the set for a single task but, regardless, ended up scratching one block. I see that Amazon has a set ($96) that says the blocks are hardened to  65 RC.
No way I would pay 1/2 the price for a used set of unknown condition. YMMV.


Amazon, Gr B, 65 RC, $95.99


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jan 13, 2020)

Typo its .000050 not .000005.....lol


----------

